# Cat owners - please read!



## dailyskin (Mar 18, 2009)

We are getting this installed all around the fences of our yard. It is comlpetely escape proof (over a 3 year trial) and is a good alternative to outdoor caging (which didn't work in our yard, it's too much of an odd shape).

This stops your cat prowling, and catching wildlife (only rats and mice actually venture into our suburban small yard, and I'm happy for him to catch them)

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/newinventors/txt/s1943230.htm 


http://www.oscillot.com.au/


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 18, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea, what's the costing on such a project??


----------



## funcouple (Mar 18, 2009)

maybe a great idea. but as a breeder of persians ill still be keeping mine indoors


----------



## Blaze (Mar 19, 2009)

What a Fantastic idea. I dont keep cats (I love them but hubby doesn't) but we have 2 pet Rabbits & the neighbours cats sometimes come for a look!
This would be great to keep them OUT.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 19, 2009)

you lovely cats can still murder any inocent native birds and possums which are missfortunate enough to find their way into your yard.
It a good way to stop your cat from finding its way into my eco friendly yard that houses a pitbull.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 19, 2009)

Dabool said:


> you lovely cats can still murder any inocent native birds and possums which are missfortunate enough to find their way into your yard.
> It a good way to stop your cat from finding its way into my eco friendly yard that houses a pitbull.


 dabool your eco friendly yard with its pitbull resident can still do as much death to wildlife as dailskins cat ...unless you have a fence that goes underground and a 1mm wire fencing roof across the top ,stopping anything from either getting under or flying over ....daily its good to see you are trying to do what is right by all ...you love your cat and you care for the wildlife it may endure on a hunt ...


----------



## mark83 (Mar 19, 2009)

good to see a cat owner trying to stop them from prowling the neighbourhood


----------



## dailyskin (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes I have to say - I have seen dogs really do over native animals too! A friend's cocker spaniel totally devoured a possum recently.

Look, no possums can get IN to our yard either (can't get over the fence now!) and Pudding has shown that he is too lazy to catch birds - and with an ample population of yukky wild mice within reach, he has his hunting desires met in a very productive way, helping to stop the spread of rodent disease.

I think it is a good compromise for cat owners - it also prevents them being hit on the roads, getting into fights etc. It is expensive (less than $1k for our yard) but much cheaper than a vet bill after a car accident, or the emotional cost of seeing your cat drag home a baby possum or something.

When we one day have a bigger yard, we will get one of those enclosed cat runs I think. Cats are the ONLY animal that people let wander the streets, it's dangerous for the beloved cat as well as the other wildlife!


----------



## Kitah (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice! I'd love to get this but the place that I'm renting at has low fences so the cats could jump straight over. I'm going to try and build a big 'cage' for my two outside, at the moment they are strictly indoors, though are used to wearing a harness so I often take them out to run around/climb trees etc. no hunting though!


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 19, 2009)

its a good start to stop cats patroling the neighbourhood . i am a little anti cat due to the time i have spent in the kimberley and the NT and seen first hand what the decendants of peoples pets have done. ps my pitbull only kills cats he is not interested in any native fauna .


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 19, 2009)

Dabool said:


> its a good start to stop cats patroling the neighbourhood . i am a little anti cat due to the time i have spent in the kimberley and the NT and seen first hand what the decendants of peoples pets have done. ps my pitbull only kills cats he is not interested in any native fauna .


Dabool you must have a very smart pitbull that can tell the difference between one small furry animal from another now


----------



## tattoolizzie (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't have a cat .... however in my suburban back yard I have seen: two green tree snakes, a small brown unidentfied hatchling snake, adult and juvenile blue tongue lizards, a juvenile water dragon and about a million garden skinks. (as well as possums and heaps of native birds - lorrikeets, magpies, magpie larks, honeyeaters....)

While the intention is good, I don't think this product is good enough.


----------



## dailyskin (Mar 19, 2009)

LOL I promise you that in inner Hawthorn, in between apartments and main roads, there are NO native reptiles!!! And I have never seen anything more exciting than a magpie, and certainly not in our yard, as we have no trees. In a different setting, I would have an enclosed run.


----------



## Sidonia (Mar 19, 2009)

Dabool said:


> you lovely cats can still murder any inocent native birds and possums which are missfortunate enough to find their way into your yard.



Keeping your cat indoors at night would be good a step towards preventing that; along with collars with bells on it (yes I realise cats can learn to walk so bells don't sound, harder with more bells though).
At least the cat wouldn't be prowling the streets, possibly mating with wild cats and for people who actually care about their cats, they wont be in danger of cars etc etc.

It's a great idea IMO and I hope it gets a lot of publicity.

Dailyskin- with that attitude you don't seem to really care about your animal's welfare. What if it gets hit by a car, comes in to contact with other diseased animals, gets in to fights and the wound becomes infected etc... ? 
It's not just about the native wildlife.


----------



## jessb (Mar 19, 2009)

Dabool said:


> you lovely cats can still murder any inocent native birds and possums which are missfortunate enough to find their way into your yard.
> It a good way to stop your cat from finding its way into my eco friendly yard that houses a pitbull.


 

wow, self righteous AND hypocritical. Very impressive!


----------



## dailyskin (Mar 19, 2009)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Dailyskin- with that attitude you don't seem to really care about your animal's welfare. What if it gets hit by a car, comes in to contact with other diseased animals, gets in to fights and the wound becomes infected etc... ?
> It's not just about the native wildlife.


 
***?! Where have I said that?? For your information, I recently spent $3,000 on an operation for my cat's knee after he was hit by a car, which is how I found out about this product - my vet surgeon recommended it.


My Pudding is as loved and cared for as any of my many animals.


----------



## scorps (Mar 19, 2009)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Keeping your cat indoors at night would be good a step towards preventing that; along with collars with bells on it (yes I realise cats can learn to walk so bells don't sound, harder with more bells though).
> At least the cat wouldn't be prowling the streets, possibly mating with wild cats and for people who actually care about their cats, they wont be in danger of cars etc etc.
> 
> It's a great idea IMO and I hope it gets a lot of publicity.
> ...


 

WOW Jazz,

How embarricing for you that you didnt notice that Dailyskin was the one that started this thread and is promoting this fence idea so cats dont get out and is paying for her yard to be made cat exscape proof yet your getting up her for not caring about her pets 

Some people on here need to learn to read the first post


----------



## Sidonia (Mar 19, 2009)

Hahaha, I'm sorry, 

I read the first post but I didn't read who posted it, so I read the second post wrong.


----------



## dailyskin (Mar 19, 2009)

No worries! Just didn't want anyone to think I didn't have the interests of ALL animals at heart!

I think that this is a good option in very built-up areas. Would also have worked well for my old townhouse in St Kilda - again, no native herps or anything, but lots of busy roads!

For areas with more wildlife - I think the wire runs are brilliant! Probably a similar cost, too, and I think cats love them - they can still lay in the sun etc.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 19, 2009)

cat fight


----------



## Noongato (Mar 19, 2009)

Reckon its probably cheaper to set up a cat trap in the yard ( the humane ones) and send them to the pound. I dont think alot of those irresposible pet owners are going to pay a bail fee for their cat just to let it end up there a week later again..


----------



## dailyskin (Mar 19, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> Reckon its probably cheaper to set up a cat trap in the yard ( the humane ones) and send them to the pound. I dont think alot of those irresposible pet owners are going to pay a bail fee for their cat just to let it end up there a week later again..


 
Erm, but this thread is about keeping your own cats in?!


----------



## Noongato (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah heehe, im talking trapping the ones that arnt kept in and left to wander the streets and come into my yard at night. For some reason they keep spraying my stuff out the front including my car, so everything stinks like cat piss.


----------



## dailyskin (Mar 19, 2009)

Just as with dogs, I think it should be law to contain your cats to your property. If you can't afford or don't want either fence toppers or a run, then NO CAT!

It's not fair on neighbours dealing with territory spraying, not fair on wildlife in nearby parks and gardens, and not fair on the CAT who isn't built to deal with speeding cars and cruel people.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 19, 2009)

jessb said:


> wow, self righteous AND hypocritical. Very impressive!



What does bait taste like?


----------



## shlanger (Mar 19, 2009)

*cat owners-please read!*

I've said it before and I will say it again, bells on cats collars are proven not to work. Studies have demonstrated this! It's just a cop out for some cat owners who let their animals roam! OK, so bells don't work! I know of some thing that you can put on a cats collar that will prevent it leaving the yard and stop it killing birds and animals, It's simple-a brick!


----------



## shlanger (Mar 19, 2009)

dailyskin, check out the cost of a simple 12volt electric fence, I'll bet you will find its a hell of a lot cheaper and just as efective! You cat will only need to be stung once or twice to learn. It will also keep other cats out of your yard!


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 19, 2009)

Well thank you for posting this interesting link. It's a good idea, and hopefully more like it will arise! When I buy my next place, I plan to install some kind of cat run, maybe I can afford that one.. one day!

And I don't think this was posted with the intention of causing an argument about whether or not all cats should be killed because they kill native wildlife, so lets stick to the topic hey? 


p.s Studies and experiments never "prove" anything, findings can only "support" a theory or hypothesis


----------



## shlanger (Mar 19, 2009)

Indeed!


----------



## dailyskin (Mar 20, 2009)

shlanger said:


> dailyskin, check out the cost of a simple 12volt electric fence, I'll bet you will find its a hell of a lot cheaper and just as efective! You cat will only need to be stung once or twice to learn. It will also keep other cats out of your yard!


 
Indeed - also a heck of a lot less attractive, much more dangerous for the children over our back fence, and a pain if we need to prune out vines that run the fence!

I'm more concerned about the best solution for us and our cat, not the cost.

PS I have always had horses and so have copped my fair share of electric shocks. A determined cat, IMO, would put up with it to clamber over!


----------



## missllama (Mar 20, 2009)

Dabool said:


> you lovely cats can still murder any inocent native birds and possums which are missfortunate enough to find their way into your yard.
> It a good way to stop your cat from finding its way into my eco friendly yard that houses a pitbull.




i was just wondering if ur pitbul would attack a cat would it attack anything els like a small child or a possum or a bluetounge or anything?

i know that u didnt say my dog will attack ur cat if it enters my yard, but the way u posted sort of makes it sound like ur getting at that? 

so would ur dog attack a cat if it was in ur yard? and if it would is that the only animal it would attack supposedly?


----------



## diamondgeeza (Mar 20, 2009)

I met a guy from Adelaide in 2000 who was not overly passionate about cats due to their habit of reducing a lot of your native animals populations. He had an awesome snakes collection and a rather unusual rug on his living room floor. I was later to find out that he was of the opinion that any cat out in the hours of darkness was fair game and the rug was made from all of the ex-local cats!


----------



## missllama (Mar 20, 2009)

that is disgusting i hope i never bump into that guy in adelaide 

what kind of sick freak would do that, i can just picture some poor little kids who are missing there family pet because of some jerk like that

not taking it out on u its not ur fault at all... but that is just grose


----------



## diamondgeeza (Mar 20, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> that is disgusting i hope i never bump into that guy in adelaide
> 
> what kind of sick freak would do that, i can just picture some poor little kids who are missing there family pet because of some jerk like that
> 
> not taking it out on u its not ur fault at all... but that is just grose



I can say I was not overly impressed as I am a 'cat person' but from what I can recall he had very close links to the Adelaide zoo and in short was a die hard conservationist so maybe he thought he was doing his thing for the local wildlife?


----------



## Jumala (Mar 20, 2009)

interesting product.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Mar 20, 2009)

thats when you start reporting it. its creeps like that, that end up like the ones that got caught. he should be servin a sentance. skinning...ugghh thats disgusting, cruel, inhumane, and sick. report it, dont brag bout it mate


----------



## missllama (Mar 20, 2009)

anyone who cares about animals so much shouldnt be selective about animal cruelty

if u can chop a head off a snake whats the difference about chopping a head of a cat

there all animals and its not fair its really sad to be honest


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 20, 2009)

my pitbull this.
My pitbull that. 
Only eats cats.
Seriously. It's attitudes like that which caused pitbulls to get the
Bad stereotype they have today.

If you dog munches cats. Great.
But don't tell everyone.


----------

